# needing a private tutor



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,i am considering coming over to Cyprus for about three months next spring. My main concern is continuing my 12 year old sons education while we are away. Could anyone advise me on how to contact a private tutor and how early should i take steps to employ someone.We will be looking to stay in Limassol or possibly Larnaca,thanks for any advice yolly x


----------

